# QUESTION ABOUT RIND



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 26, 2013)

*Well, since it's the coldest October here since '68, I figure I'll smoke some cheese tomorrow.  I found a nice wedge of Jarlsberg cut from a wheel.  Question is, should I remove the wax on the edges of the wedge or do you know if I'll get enough penetration as is?  How about the natural rind on a gruyere brick?  :help:*

Thanx,
Fred


----------



## venture (Oct 26, 2013)

Plastic goes in the recycle bin!

Govmt says so!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 26, 2013)

Venture said:


> Plastic goes in the recycle bin!
> 
> Govmt says so!
> 
> Good luck and good smoking.


*Not plastic, boss.   Wax and natural rind from aging, but thanx for your input.*


----------



## eman (Oct 27, 2013)

You need to remove the rind before smoking, Smoke then let cool. Rewax if you want after aging minimum of 2 weeks.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 27, 2013)

eman said:


> You need to remove the rind before smoking, Smoke then let cool. Rewax if you want after aging minimum of 2 weeks.



*Thanks, I appreciate it.  I thought that might be right, but just wanted to be a bit more sure about it.  Cheese ain't cheap.  LOL!*


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay, todays the day we're cold smokin' cheese.  AMNPS putting out TBS, temp is @ 75 and holding:  pics below....












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 27, 2013





If anyone wants to know "who cut the cheese"?,  it's my wife...as usual.












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 27, 2013





The TBS is looking fine.  More pics to follow when it's done.  By the way, the cheese is White Vermont xtra sharp, yellow cheddar, gruyere, Jarlsberg and mozzarella.


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 27, 2013)

*here's the finished product.  Perfect color for me.  By Christmas they should be great.













image.jpg



 smokeitifugotit
 Oct 27, 2013





**Here they are ready for the fridge.*












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 27, 2013





*And here is the peace de resistor, or however that goes...PRESENTING THE JARLSBERG WEDGE*












image.jpg



__ smokeitifugotit
__ Oct 27, 2013





Smoke on folks,
Fred


----------



## driedstick (Oct 28, 2013)

Very nice and yep you did get some nice color, How long did you smoke it for? Looks great.


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 29, 2013)

the cheese looks great!

i agree to remove the rind, however if it is a good rind such as parmasean i have been known to toss some in the smoker as well ......a choice when making a soup, smoked non smoked rind. just my two cents.

tom


----------



## smokeitifugotit (Oct 29, 2013)

Oregon Smoker said:


> the cheese looks great!
> i agree to remove the rind, however if it is a good rind such as parmasean i have been known to toss some in the smoker as well ......a choice when making a soup, smoked non smoked rind. just my two cents.
> 
> tom


*Hey Oregon, at first  I didn't quite understand what you meant there. After reading through it again, I gets it.  :yahoo:**I'll remember  that next time and try it.  Thanks for the tip.

Fred*


----------



## oregon smoker (Oct 29, 2013)

fred,

sorry for the confusion, been a long day. yes my point was that i do remove the rind, better smoke penetration. however not one to throw things out i tend to try things, you never know till you try. some winners and some losers. we typically toss rinds into the freezer and use for soups/stews etc during the colder parts year. parmasean is a good example of a rind that can work, the Jarlsburg we get (costco) typicaly does not have a rind so i would be curious.

Happy Smoking,

Tom


----------

